# Whiterocks and Mud



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

Since you're folding the decoy in half, does there seem to be. Problem keeping decoys clean? With Sillosocks you can sort of keep the stakes away from the bodies.

Thanks.


----------



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

I was concerned about the same issue


----------



## gaddy getter (Dec 2, 2003)

Like deadlies, the white rock's actually stay cleaner while in the field. The support keeps the bag completely off the ground....sillosocks lay right in the mud.

As far as them getting dirty when storing, the bag doesn't fold all the way down to the bottom of the stake...so it's not like your wrapping the bag around the muddy part of the stake. If the stake pulls a big chunk of mud, we bang it against our boot.

Overall I haven't seen a noticeable difference one way or the other between the two.


----------



## Firehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Whiterock tells u to use a rag to wipe each stake when muddy.. Not that big deal just more time. I would think when putting them in the tub with any mud they would transfer to other decoys. I wipe my sillosocks stakes but a bunch at a time when mud is bad. I have never had my sillosocks set up to be right in the mud, not sure what your talking about. Even in strong winds they stay off the ground.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The white rocks hardly get dirty, I have hunted in some ugly mud and they seem to still be clean, unlike the sillosocks...


----------



## prairie_roamer (Jan 18, 2012)

They stay pretty clean. If they do pull mud we carry rags and you just wipe them when you pull them. Sometimes just turning them a bit before you pull them allows them to come out clean.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Heck. put em on the tallest hill in a cornfield you can find.


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Firehunter said:


> Whiterock tells u to use a rag to wipe each stake when muddy.. Not that big deal just more time. I would think when putting them in the tub with any mud they would transfer to other decoys.


Just got back from our spring hunt and saw this thread.

Not sure where you guys saw or heard that we suggest wiping each stake? I only wipe one thing when I'm on a hunting trip, and it ain't my decoy stakes. :wink:


----------

